# Kimbo vs. James Thompson for CBS show!



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

EliteXC said:


> The very first MMA event to appear on major U.S. network television will feature a main event with Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson (2-0).
> 
> Unfortunately, EliteXC never announced his opponent at Saturday's co-promoted show with Strikeforce, which took place at the HP Pavilion in San Jose, Calif. The announcement was expected to be made at the event, but instead, Ferguson was called to the cage for a general introduction.
> 
> ...


Source: http://mmajunkie.com/news/4040/kimbo-vs-james-thompson-at-may-31-elitexc-cbs.mma

What do you guys think? I got Kimbo by 1st rd. KO


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

A fighter that hits really hard against a fighter with a glass chin, hmmmmm how will this turn out?

Edit: Now that I think about it, by saying that James Thompson has a glass chin is a little to much praise. Thompson can take a punch about as well a 2 year old girl.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

same 1st rd ko shame though i was hoping there would of been a better fighter to be lined up for kimbo but eh whatever gotta start somewhere and provides a good pace for him to develop


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> same 1st rd ko shame though i was hoping there would of been a better fighter to be lined up for kimbo but eh whatever gotta start somewhere and provides a good pace for him to develop


Great.. Another fight that Kimbo takes easy, so that all of the Kimbo nuthuggers can hang a little lower.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope Thompson takes it to the ground in the first so Kimbo can either show off how he has improved his ground or it can show him where he needs to improve. But a TKO/KO is most likely the case.

Everyone kinda said that Tank would KO Kimbo in the first round too so there might be an upset in the making. But I love Kimbo and hope not.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

its understandable that kimbo is being fed such over the hill washed up fighters he is after all their poster "boy" (i use that word lightly) i see good things for kimbo if he continues to train hard and stay dedicated but right now i don't buy the hype the man can throw a punch but can he stop an armbar can he defend a guillotine? what can he do? i for one want to see him tested maybe not against any top 5ers but someone better than thompson


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lotus669 said:


> same 1st rd ko shame though i was hoping there would of been a better fighter to be lined up for kimbo but eh whatever gotta start somewhere and provides a good pace for him to develop


Well, In Thompson defense he's definitly a step up from Bo Cantrell and Tank Abbott who have mile long losses on there records!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

If Mega Punk can make it past the first 60 seconds hes got this fight in the bag. This fight should be pretty much amazing either way.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Well, In Thompson defense he's definitly a step up from Bo Cantrell and Tank Abbott who have mile long losses on there records!


he is a step up i agree but a man who has lost 6 of his past 8 fights isn't much better than tank or bo


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I voted for Thompson just because he has way more experience.....plus I just don't really want Kimbo to win


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thompson should ditch his training camp and roll with a gang of morticians. He's gonna die.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thompson's chin is what will be his fall. So if Kimbo wins:

Kimbo>Thompson>Yoshida>Hunt>TK>Fedor thus crowning Kimbo as the number 1 heavyweight in the world.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

if you live in looney land of course


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This may be the most pathetic feeding of Kimbo by Gary Shaw yet, Seriously this is just getting pathetic, Tank had a better chance of winning.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lol wait until kimbo walks through this guy i guarantee marketing will soar for kimbo with everyone saying he is going to get legit competition hes the best thing in the biz and so on only to be fed a guy who shouldn't even be fighting anymore


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> lol wait until kimbo walks through this guy i guarantee marketing will soar for kimbo with everyone saying he is going to get legit competition hes the best thing in the biz and so on only to be fed a guy who shouldn't even be fighting anymore


It's quite frustrating. I had a guy who claimed that Kimbo is top 5 in the world. Because he beat tank, a 43 year old man who is slow and has a record of 9 wins and 14 losses.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont know why ppl think kimbo will run thru james thompson... i mean if kimbo was fighting don frye would yall think the same thing?

i like james and always have.. hes just had bAd luck lately.. i could somehow see him getting like an arm bar or something in a scramble with kimbo, but i could see kimbo getting the ko also..if james could get kimbo down somehow then i think he could win this.. but if he stands hes done for


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, Thompson can just connect first and put Kimbo to sleep so it's still a risky fight. This is a definitely a step-up from fighting Tank. Not much of a step-up, but still a step-up.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

You know I wouldn't be so irritated in these match ups, if they didn't make him out to be the best thing since sliced cheese, after each of these wins...I agree he should be getting easier fights, and working his way up, much like Lesnar SHOULD have done.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Rated said:


> Well, Thompson can just connect first and put Kimbo to sleep so it's still a risky fight. This is a definitely a step-up from fighting Tank. Not much of a step-up, but still a step-up.


i agree... i want to see this


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i mean i think kimbo should fight some opponents like thompson until he has around 10 wins.. in experience will hurt him against top 10


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't like this match up, though better than Kimbo's previous, because of Thompson's chin and his inability to even try to protect it...
If this fight is true,at least the staredown is going to be really kick-ass.......


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

This is a matchup made for Kimbo, Thompson likes to stand and trade and has a glass jaw. Kimbo's biggest asset is that he has heavy hands.

Thompson is going to sleep in round 1.


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll LMAO if Thompson charges in like a steer like he did with Alexander Emelianenko. I hope he comes with that look on his face again. You know...the one that says "I'm a badass" right before he gets KTFO.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Bo, Tank and Now Mr. Thompson eh?

Well it is a step up anyway when you look at it, hell this one might make it outside the 1st minute??


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

hahahahahah i cant stop laughing.. i AM following this correctly in that you guys are saying he has a glass chin as in he takes a punch like a lil girl.. right? i just watched 3 of his fights on youtube to refresh how he fights and he gets ktfo in like, 1-2 punches in each.. haha..

at least the man can stare down with the best of em


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Another guy I'd like to see Kimbo fight but I'd think he'd lose to is Brett Rodgers.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't think this will be as easy for Kimbo as all of you seem to. I would rather see him fight Rogers or Butterbean, but Thompson has a better chance at beating him than Mercer, Abbot, or Cantrell.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

actually i was wanting to see robert berry/kimbo rather than thompson/kimbo. quadros actually mentioned that it could happen. this was after the berry/shamrock fight. but i guess we're getting this instead


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

haha, no i totally agree with you stitch.. he is obviously better than all the other cans kimbo has gone against.. its aight.. kimbo is steppin it up.. im sure next fight will be a good fight... i can NOT wait til may 31


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

"According to fiveouncesofpain.com, a rumored bout with Ron Waterman (15-5-2) never materialized because a deal couldn't be worked out." 

Yeah, the problems with that "deal" were that Waterman might actually beat Kimbo, that's the freaking problem. Thompson is a step up from the train wrecks Kimbo has fought but that isn't saying much. A striker with a weak jaw is a dream match up for Kimbo. Still waiting to see him fight someone with ANY ground game at all.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought Thompson would win his last fight on world experience alone, boy did that back fire...

I dig Thompson's intensity, but he's never really impressed me that much.

And yet again EliteXC are setting up Kimbo with a fight that he has a very small chance of losing, and they can still hype his opponent up as a world renowned veteran....even though in reality all of us know he really isn't that good, *and* can't take a punch.

I see Kimbo knocking him out quickly in the first.

When is Kimbo going to get a real fight?:confused02:


----------



## ATL (Apr 1, 2008)

John Thompson is a joke. They give Kimbo a guy that Brett Rogers destroyed. Theres got to be a better opponent that will stand up and fight with Kimbo.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ATL said:


> John Thompson is a joke. They give Kimbo a guy that Brett Rogers destroyed. Theres got to be a better opponent that will stand up and fight with Kimbo.


A better opponent would destroy Kimbo. Including Brett Rogers. I think just about any legit MMA fighter would LOVE to fight Kimbo. lol.


----------



## ATL (Apr 1, 2008)

I guess we'll have to wait until his next fight after the CBS show befores he's really tested. I can't wait when Kimbo knocks out a "legit MMA fighter." Then maybe a few people will shut up.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

ATL said:


> I guess we'll have to wait until his next fight after the CBS show befores he's really tested. I can't wait when Kimbo knocks out a "legit MMA fighter." Then maybe a few people will shut up.


Your "wait" will be in vain.

Any top heavyweight would take Kimbo to school.
When he develops some more patience and a ground game then he may have a chance.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

They should have pit Kimbo against Brett Rogers atleast he beat Thompson.. would put up a better fight against Kimbo


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Pour Josh, his glass chin + Kimbo's punching power = not good for Josh.
And we say MMA math doesn't work:laugh:

Josh better go watch some DVDs.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Kimbo wins. He going to fight Jens Pulver next?


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

who is Josh and John thompson? :confused02:

lol


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I take it The Colossus is watching DVDs and Youtube clips of Kimbo right now?


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

Kimbo wins first 20 seconds...


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Best case scenario is that Thompson wins. Then all the Kimbo nuthuggers can go back to watching youtube fights and praising their hype machines while leaving the world of MMA alone.


----------



## Cyphsb (Apr 2, 2008)

Go kimbo!







check out my mma blog, I give kimbo some love
http://sportsnewscenter.blogspot.com/


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

since we all know how thompsons chin is made outta glass and that kimbo slice hits like a mule... im gonna say KO (punch) 3:38 1st round


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

Nah, I reckon it'd be more like 3:37 round 1.:laugh:


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to see the source.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

rofl, the only thing about this matchup that will be entertaining is thomson getting ktfo,the staredown, thats about it


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

this is definetly kimbos biggest test so far, i actually think thompson might take the win via submission maybe


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thompson has gotten better, but his jaw is still fragile and he will most likely get KO'd. I hope he takes Kimbo to the ground first though so we can see what Bas has been teaching him.

Kimbo late 1st round KO.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Shredder said:


> Nah, I reckon it'd be more like 3:37 round 1.:laugh:


if this was the "Price is Right" i'd be callin you an A**hole right now haha...


----------

